# New fasion nail lamp--CCFL nail lamp



## voila (Mar 15, 2012)

[SIZE=10.5pt]This Nail Dryer is very impressive! It seems to be a new type of nail dryer. The lamp is very special and more powerful than my old UV lamp!! It dries my nail very fast and I donâ€™t need to replace the tubes anymore!! I heard the CCFL nail dryer from my Japanese friend, she said itâ€™s super hit in Japan now, so I decided to have a try. And this CCFL lamp didnâ€™t disappoint me. I've bought it on Amazon, the brand is USpicy. Great Product!![/SIZE]


----------



## emily25 (Mar 16, 2012)

Its really nice!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jennifer3310 (Mar 21, 2012)

That looks really nice and like something I need to invest in. How much was it?


----------



## voila (Mar 28, 2012)

only $49.99 on Amazon, you can insert CCFL nail lamp as key words


----------



## fenusicy (Apr 12, 2012)

yes,I have bought this brand nail dryer last month.Its very cheap and valuable.Though the drying time is not so fast as they said,but in the range of accepting.


----------



## TeresaDouglas (Apr 13, 2012)

Thanks for the recommendation! The price is very reasonable for a nail dryer. I am in need of a good one, so I may look into this!


----------



## DavaL (Apr 24, 2012)

Your pictures show they are high quality, and i think i must go to the ebay or amazon to check the detailed information first before my good comment here


----------

